# 89 4x4 battery n brake light flashing



## pittmanjustin (Apr 11, 2011)

i have a 89 nissan 4x4 4cyl ext cab with 191k the battery and brake light has been flashing for bout a week i have a mechanical volt meter hooked up to the battery and its showing close to 14 volts when the light is flashing what could my problem be the battery is new and tested good


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The problem could be a bad diode in the alternator causing a voltage feedback into the instrument cluster.


----------



## pittmanjustin (Apr 11, 2011)

should i just run in until it quits charging the get a new one it looks pretty dirty and worn out


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You probably should get the alternator tested. Having any bad diodes will affect the charging current output even if the voltage shows OK.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

+1^ sounds like the alternator


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Just replaced the alternator in my 94 Sentra. It was doing the same thing until it died.


----------

